# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Caranguejo seguro?

## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá a todos  :Olá:  ,

Hoje reparei que junto com a rocha viva vinha este sr. 



Posso coloca-lo sem problemas no aquário?

Cumprimentos, 
Paulo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Naaaaaa  :Smile:  

Podes mete-lo na sump ou corta-lo aos bocadinhos e dar de comida aos peixes.

Eu pelo menos não confio em nenhum tipo de caranguejo, exceptuando os simbióticos com as acroporas.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Obrigado Gil,

Já está de castigo na sump  :HaEbouriffe:  
O Bruno Quinzico esteve cá em casa e é da mesma opinião.

Cumprimentos,
Paulo

----------

